# Von DVD Filmen  screenshots erstellen



## Andrew (14. Dezember 2002)

ich weiß es ist vielleicht nicht ganz passend unter "videoschnitt" eine solche frage zu stellen, jedoch hat dieses thema noch am meisten damit zu tun.

Ich möchte aus einigen Filmen (DVD) mit einem player einige screenshots speichern und möchte gern erfahren welches Programm
sich dafür eignen würde. Mit der Taste "print screen" scheint es nicht zu klappen, da in dem grafik-pr. wo es später hinzugefügt wird ein schwarzes bild erscheint.

Kennt jemand dieses Problem ?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. Dezember 2002)

Nimm am Einfachsten PowerDVDXP - dort kannst du sogar direkt aus dem Programm "Photos" schießen.


----------



## Andrew (15. Dezember 2002)

ich hab das programm poer DVD. Leider gibt es da ein problem: es klappt nur solange man videos verwendet, sobald eine dvd ausgelsen wird schaltet sich die option ab, zumindest bei mir.
gibts eine andere möglichkeit ?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. Dezember 2002)

Hmm seltsam, dass ist bei mir nicht der Fall.
Ich denk heute morgen (lol) nochmal drüber nach.


----------



## Andrew (15. Dezember 2002)

Ja bitte,
ich bin am verweifeln ich hab mir nur den einen film auf dvd gekauft um daraus screenshots zu entnehmen und jetzt funktioniert es nicht.
es muss doch eine Lösung geben


----------



## Andrew (15. Dezember 2002)

hängt es vielleicht damit zusammen, dass der film auf dvd schreibgeschützt ist?


----------



## MoMo (15. Dezember 2002)

Langsam geb ich's auf
:denken:       
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=26372&highlight=screenshot


----------

